# Anyone have info on this plane.



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I was able to pice up this plane for $10. A Brown & Banard. 30in in very nice condition. Anyone know of this maker? Also how flat does the sole really need to be? Can i run over my joiner on a low setting? Also how can i clean the wood without sandpaper?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

MasterS,
I am not that knowledgable on the old planes, even though I have some. But I don't think I would run that across a jointer. I'm sure somebody will chirp in on the cleaning, but I know products like Briwax are good for doing what you want. It will take off the old grime without hurting the finish below and actually help to preserve it. A lot of times on the old stuff like that, you can do a lot more harm trying to make them look like new. I think you have the right idea though, not sanding, etc. Looks like a pretty nice find.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

For cleaning: http://creoleproject.blogspot.com/p/cleaning-restoring-and-preserving.html

As for jointing the bottom:
You can use a jointer but take light passes or use a jointer plane. The more material you remove the wider the mouth will be. Also the bottom does not have to be perfectly flat - mo flatter is mo betta but still keep those two things in mind. If you have to remove too much of the sole you will have to do repairs to the mouth or thicken the sole.

ps. I got your email and I haven't forgotten about ya - I got sucked up on a training thing out to MS today.

EDIT:
pss. I don't have any info to offer on the maker. I haven't had the time or energy to put into research the wooden makers - They are quite numerous.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you. It does not need much flatening.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Another way to redress the sole is with is a thick sheet 10 mm or so , of glass , or a glazed porcelain tile , 18 inches or so long/square , and sandpaper sheets/strips 120 grit and upwards .
Wet the tile with water to adhere the paper to it .
Start planning the sole . Go up the grades until you are satisfied with the result .



BROWN & BARNARD
http://www.planemakers-database.com/239/brown-henry/
Thomas Barnard 
http://www.planemakers-database.com/86/barnard-thomas/


PS. A photo of the plane's sole would be extremely helpful


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> Another way to redress the sole is with is a thick sheet 10 mm or so , of glass , or a glazed porcelain tile , 18 inches or so long/square , and sandpaper sheets/strips 120 grit and upwards .
> Wet the tile with water to adhere the paper to it .
> Start planning the sole . Go up the grades until you are satisfied with the result .
> 
> ...


Holy cow. Its over 200 years old. I will take a pic of the sole.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

MasterSplinter said:


> Holy cow. Its over 200 years old. I will take a pic of the sole.


 Looks like it could be .
A good reason not to touch it with any machines eh :yes:


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

nice plane. I love the looks of those old wood jointers. Jeans article is spot on. I also just use a card scraper a lot.


----------



## stuartgbright (4 mo ago)

MasterSplinter said:


> I was able to pice up this plane for $10. A Brown & Banard. 30in in very nice condition. Anyone know of this maker? Also how flat does the sole really need to be? Can i run over my joiner on a low setting? Also how can i clean the wood without sandpaper?





timetestedtools said:


> nice plane. I love the looks of those old wood jointers. Jeans article is spot on. I also just use a card scraper a lot.


 Thomas Barnard was a Birmingham Planemaker in the early 1800s. I am a descendant.


----------

